# Please help me identify this fish!



## sammalaa (Nov 19, 2012)

The store owner of the fish store I got him at said it was a Nicaraguan cichlid, but it doesnt have that black horizontal stripe on its body like most nicaragua's do. It also doesnt have yellow eyes but rather blue. Very pretty as you can see in the pics. 
He breed with my female convict which was odd, and now the almost grown up babies have black stripes and a yellowish brown base colour! Hopefully they will have blue eyes like their father! (Lol)

That being said, someone convince me that he is indeed a nicaraguan or that he's something else!
Thanks!
~Samm~


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

It's an Amatitlania species of some sort. (Aka archocentrus long ago). Could be a cutteri. They're much less aggressive than convicts so be careful about keeping it with a convict. Whoever thought it was a Nicaraguense is highly misinformed.


----------



## sammalaa (Nov 19, 2012)

Ahhh a cutteri cichlid, Thanks!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I didn't say it was a cutteri. It could be. There are a lot of them that look like that when they aren't colored up for breeding.


----------

